# Cci guidelines



## christy0708 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where CCI Guidelines can be found at?  Is it like NCCI edits for Medicare?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp#TopOfPage

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/


----------

